# johndyer-mediaelement funktioniert lokal aber nicht am Server



## flyAway (13. August 2011)

Hallo,

   das Topic sagt schon alles. Ich möchte ein kurzes Video abspielen ohne dass dafür ein Plugin notwendig ist und man hat mir johndyer-mediaelement empfohlen. Auf deren Webseite funktioniert das toll, bei mir lokal auch, aber wenn ich das Beispiel auf den Server spiele funktioniert es nicht mehr.
Woran kann das liegen?

Danke Fenghuang


----------



## flyAway (15. August 2011)

Kaum fragt man seinen Provider, erfährt man auch schon, dass die betreffenden Dateien im IIS standardmäßig nicht zugelassen sind...
Nun gehts


----------

